# What is your favorite, currently produced, civilian production Colt .45 Automatic?



## ATN082268

What is your favorite, currently produced, civilian production Colt .45 Automatic?


----------



## VAMarine

I'd probably have to go with a Springfield Pro.


----------



## qwiksdraw

OK, so the only Colt I have is the 1991 model. Other than changing the grips, I won't change a thing on it and will just keep on shooting with it.


----------



## Pistol Pete

Mine is the Wiley Clapp Commander, Just got one, I really look good with it.


----------



## shaolin

I got a Kimber Pro CDP 2 that I carry


----------



## rex

My only carry 1911 is an XS Commander, early version of the XSE. My 70 series GC is in way to nice shape to carry and my 1918 was converted to a bullseye gun back in the 60's or so. I'd like a Combat Elite but I'm not paying what they want for a nice one.


----------



## Ratpacker

My COLT 1911 is the only one I held on to.
As I switched my fighting sidearms to....traditional. DA/SA &(de-cocker)


----------



## Ratpacker

:finga:Satisfaction in knowing that I voted for a winner, albiet its tied for 1st place.

Usually my preference , is off the beaten path.★★★★★GOLD CUP NATIONAL MATCH.


----------



## spooler41

Had to vote other, I'm a serious supporter of Rock Island Armory. IMHO, the best bang for the buck in the 1911 platform industry.

........................Jack


----------



## GCBHM

I have owned a few 1911s over the years from Sprinfield Mil Spec to Kimber to various Colts. Of those, I think my favorite was the Colt Series 70 Government model 5". It was the prettiest and smoothest of them all to me.


----------



## tony pasley

My favorite is the 70's but I carry a Rock Island because it is a solid reliable 1911a1 and If it is ever had to be held I know it won't get lost like a friend of mine has.


----------



## Spike12

Right now I have both of the S&W Series 'E' models, the 5" and the Scadium frame 4". I had a Colt MkIV 80, SA "Loaded", Para SlimDawg and a SIG P220 Elite. 

If the question includes "price is no object" or "price range is $XXXX" that's a different story. I guess you didn't limit your question to 1911s either.


----------



## VAMarine

Spike12 said:


> Right now I have both of the S&W Series 'E' models, the 5" and the Scadium frame 4". I had a Colt MkIV 80, SA "Loaded", Para SlimDawg and a SIG P220 Elite.
> 
> If the question includes "price is no object" or "price range is $XXXX" that's a different story. *I guess you didn't limit your question to 1911s either.*


Well this is posted in the "General 1911 Section."


----------



## Shipwreck

It may seem sacrilegious, but the current Colts do nothing for me. I do not like the way the roll marks look. And most have plastic main spring housings and triggers... And, the majority of the models have no front strap texturing...

My favorite 1911s are usually other brands


----------



## jeager106

COLT G.C Trophy s.s.
2nd favorite COLT is the only other I have.
It's a 1943 Remington Rand in 90 + % condition.


----------



## AjayTaylor

My Colt Series 70 Accurized by the gunsmith at Fort Bragg who tunes and Accurized the 1911's for The Army Pistol Team. Smooth as silk.


----------



## Goldwing

SA Mil Spec for my favorite. I harvested a Pheasant with mine at 50 yards using a Crimson Trace laser grip setup.
Goldwing


----------



## Vintage Racer

I am going with my best Gold Cup National Match:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

The Colt Series 70 reproduction. It's not really a Series 70 (which is fine with me) because it doesn't have that goofy collett bushing and flared barrel, but it doesn't have the Series 80 firing pin block. It's really just a plain old pre-1970 Government Model.


----------



## Donn

Colt Series 70. I own two.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Donn said:


> Colt Series 70. I own two.


You numba one, GI - for sure! :smt1099


----------



## dakota1911

I would have to vote Gold Cup.


----------



## desertman

Out of the four that I own, Detonics "Combat Master" all stainless. As far as I know currently out of production. Just something about a sub compact 1911.


----------



## jrod

I vote Combat Elite. It was my first 1911 back in 1987.


----------



## rglassma

I have a Gold Cup National Match Series 80. Love the gun... That is my choice for Colt.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741

I traded off my Kimbers for two Colts.a 1991&SXE both black steel, the one i really like the best is the plain Jane 1991. 
Both have great triggers and both shoot for me really good. 
And i have had zero problems with them both.


----------



## 1911crazy

Any mil spec clone, AO, SA, NORINCO, ECT.


----------



## CW

I have an SA millspec, but I would like to trade up for a Range Officer model someday.

The nicest one I've shot was a Les Baer custom.


----------



## Freethought

Too many deserving 1911s aren't on that list.............


----------



## ifithitu

My Colt M1991 A1 ,45 Auto. Government Model.:smt1099:smt071:smt071:smt071


----------



## Heracles

*10mm 1911*

the 10mm 1911...
List of 10mm guns - 10mm-firearms.com


----------



## Blackhawkman

Colt Delta Elite or Springfield Range Officer.
No kimbers--EVER!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHead

I voted for the Colt Series 70, because I have one, but it is 35 years old. I have no idea what Colt has screwed up, since I got my gun. I gotta say, that I have not seen a company crash and burn, any worse that they have. If they under, it is their own fault, and they won't even be missed.


----------



## Danoobie

My vote is for the FNX45. I have to give it props for being the first new, double-stack
45ACP, which was ever ready to go, with no break-ins, or adjustments, straight from
the box to the holster. 
It is the go-to pistol, defends home and hearth, as we speak.


----------



## gunresearch1

Series 70


----------



## Hanshi

The Gold Cup .45 (series 70). I foolishly sold mine a few years ago.


----------



## Craigh

I still have two older Gold Cups I like a lot. I shot 2700 with them for almost 30 years. But, a few years ago, I bought a Remington R1 Enhanced and really love it a lot. It has become my favorite range gun these days. It hits where I point it and has been totally reliable now with several thousand rounds of mixed stuff through it. I claim 100% flawless operation which is almost unheard of for 1911 pistols, but I did have one failure and don't count it against the gun. It was a thirty+ year old handload I'd made up in my broke days for practice using many times used brass, very light load of Bullseye powder and a Speer swaged semi-wad 200 grn bullet. It had a chip out of the brass I didn't notice and failed to eject, as I remember. That was the only bauble from that R1. I love that pistol. It's one of the few new Remington firearms I'd vouch for.

I love it so much, I'm probably going to purchase a new Remington R1 Stainless Commander enhanced model this year. I really think it's sexy as heck. I'll probably put Gold Cup style sights on it, polish the flats, and install a Wilson Combat non-ventilated trigger. Maybe add some custom ivory grips. I don't know about that. Maybe cocobolo instead. If anyone wants to view some beautiful 1911 custom grips, take a look at a local guy here. *Home of Penguin's 1911 Custom Grips*


----------



## gwpercle

I had to vote " other" , my favorite is an AMT Hardballer. Think Colt Gold Cup in stainless steel .
The AMT was the first 1911 in stainless steel and mines a keeper.
I'm in the process of installing some Smooth Ahrends grips in Gaboon ( African) Ebony. I will try and photo them in the morning....I need sunlight to get a good shot.
Gary


----------



## Mr.Smith

I have a Ruger 1911 and like it alot. For a full size, it carries well.


----------



## Biforeman

My 2 Colt Commanders. One a Lightweight Commander Series 80, fairly badly "butchred" when I bought it. I replaced the pins & springs, gunsmith replaced a loose bushing machining the barrel OD to fit a new bushing leaving a belled end on the barrel for a positive lockup (have to relube the barrel & bushing every 50 rounds). When I was teaching defensive handgun my students used to call it my "never miss" gun (I'd let each one shoot an exercise with it). The other is an all steel Combat Commander that was left stored in a leather holster for 30 years or more. I almost had it reblued but some of the rollmarks are a bit faint and I don't want to lose them so I just keep it clean and dry on the outside.

Both are more accurate than I am and feed reliably with Wilson Combat mags.


----------



## crewchief

Vintage is that Colt a safe queen? I see no holster wear at all for a favorite weapon! 

My favorite 1911 is my Kimber TLEs. One stainless and one blue model. Mine got no wear on em either my Sig p226 is edc.....


----------



## Tangof

Definitely the Series 70, but I replaced it for carry with the CZ 97. I carried the '70 for almost 20 years, but the CZ's just better.


----------

